# Disc Brakes



## gman26 (Jul 19, 2005)

Will metallic pads create more heat than organic brake pads? I used metallic and the rotor is too hot to touch after driving the car. Seems like it's a bitt too hot. 
Would it be better to use organic brake pads?


----------



## ALTEREGO (Aug 20, 2005)

You shouldnt really notice that big of a difference. Your calipers may be sticking is it just on one side or both.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

gman26 said:


> Will metallic pads create more heat than organic brake pads? I used metallic and the rotor is too hot to touch after driving the car. Seems like it's a bitt too hot.
> Would it be better to use organic brake pads?


The heat is a result of the energy conversion going on to slow the vehicle. Kinetic energy is being converted to thermal energy. It wont matter what pad you have on your car, if its stopping the car its generating heat. That thermodynamic equation is fixed. Standard operating temperature for disk brakes is about 650F. Way too hot to touch! Unless they are chattering, pulsing, grabbing or vibrating there is probably nothing wrong with them. Also, the brake system, including the rotor is designed with a particular pad in mind. If you change from an organic to a semi-metallic or ceramic you are likely to change the way your brake system is designed to operate and you could wear out your rotors faster. :cheers


----------



## gman26 (Jul 19, 2005)

It was both sides, and I noticed a clicking or tapping noise while driving it, which wasn't there before. It also gave off a burnt smell.

I bought another set of pads just to satisfy my curiosity, the organic pads, about 8.00 more. Sure enough, I installed these and no more noise and not the intense heat I had before. It's obvious you can't touch the rotor after driving the car, but you should be able to touch the hub. I could feel the heat when I put my hand on the hubcab - I don't think that is normal. 

Either way it's all good now. Not sure whether the pad was defective or I installed it in a way that caused it to do this.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

gman26 said:


> It was both sides, and I noticed a clicking or tapping noise while driving it, which wasn't there before. It also gave off a burnt smell.
> 
> I bought another set of pads just to satisfy my curiosity, the organic pads, about 8.00 more. Sure enough, I installed these and no more noise and not the intense heat I had before. It's obvious you can't touch the rotor after driving the car, but you should be able to touch the hub. I could feel the heat when I put my hand on the hubcab - I don't think that is normal.
> 
> ...


BTW, what pads did you last install?

Thanks!
:cheers


----------



## gman26 (Jul 19, 2005)

Organic.


----------



## gman26 (Jul 19, 2005)

The organic pads may wear out sooner, however, for a car that is not driven daily it's not an issue. In addition, it may save some wear on my rotors.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

I agree.

Thanks!


----------

